# why was my vid removed?



## [email protected]! (Jun 10, 2009)

hey

so i put a vid up around an hour ago.. its me solving the cube with my "man part" this sounds inapropriate but i think it was acceptable, it was in my pants the whoe time, its just pants with a little bulge. this is nothing new. everyone has seen it, everyone knows these things exist.

so why was it blocked?

edit: heres the forum rules:
Ok guys, the rules for this forum is pretty loose, but still adhere to these.

1) No insulting, flaming, bashing of ANYONE, for ANY REASON.
2) No off topic threads, keep threads in these forums based on speedcubing. Keep in mind that there are other forums for Beginners, blindfold solving, video sharing, and off topic.
3) Lets keep cursing to a minimum, nothing extreme or racial slurs.
4) Keep your accomplishment posts in the Accomplishment thread.

Failure to adhere to these rules will get your post removed, and/or moved to the appropriate section.


----------



## joey (Jun 10, 2009)

Cos it was retarded
/end


----------



## Siraj A. (Jun 10, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> ...its just pants with a little bulge.



LOL


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 10, 2009)

Hmmmmm. I wonder why. Maybe because it was offensive? DUH?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 10, 2009)

...do we need to answer?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 10, 2009)

possibly because it's supposed to be public?


----------



## andyt1992 (Jun 10, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> EDIT: just pants with a very very little bulge
> so why was it blocked?



Because its gay and nobody cares how sad you are.


----------



## [email protected]! (Jun 10, 2009)

and being public is bad because...

they cant just deny reality.


----------



## shelley (Jun 10, 2009)

I think he meant you linked a private video, so nobody else could see it.


----------



## [email protected]! (Jun 10, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> Hmmmmm. I wonder why. Maybe because it was offensive? DUH?



dont really get how its offensive. maybe if you could see more flesh than my arm...


----------



## [email protected]! (Jun 10, 2009)

shelley said:


> I think he meant you linked a private video, so nobody else could see it.



no, it was on public


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't know why you made that video in the first place. I don't know if you were trying to be funny or something, because it sure wasn't funny to any of us. Seriously, making something like that is just wrong. It may be appropriate if you want to show it to your friends or something, but that is inappropriate and unwanted on a forum like this.


----------



## [email protected]! (Jun 10, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> I don't know why you made that video in the first place. I don't know if you were trying to be funny or something, because it sure wasn't funny to any of us. Seriously, making something like that is just wrong. It may be appropriate if you want to show it to your friends or something, but that is inappropriate and unwanted on a forum like this.



wow...alot of cubers are pretty uptight...and why would i want to show a 3 minute video of my crotch to my friends? lol


----------



## andyt1992 (Jun 10, 2009)

Kick this idiot ([email protected]) off the forum. All those in favour say "I".


----------



## [email protected]! (Jun 10, 2009)

andyt1992 said:


> [email protected]! said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: just pants with a very very little bulge
> ...





andyt1992 said:


> Kick this idiot ([email protected]) off the forum. All those in favour say "I".



wow. what a nice guy.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 10, 2009)

How about some common sense, salt?


----------



## [email protected]! (Jun 10, 2009)

i dont see how im not using common sence, i think alot of people would be curious to know if solving a rubiks cube with a penis is possible (it is!), its just if a vieo is SLIGHTLY dirty, everyone freaks out, removes threads, and pretends nothing exists under the pants. its stupid


----------



## vrumanuk (Jun 10, 2009)

*ban*



[email protected]! said:


> i think alot of people would be curious to know if solving a rubiks cube with a penis is possible



"I".
..............................


----------



## Stefan (Jun 10, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> i think alot of people would be curious to know if *solving a rubiks cube with a penis* is possible (it is!)


You didn't do that at all.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 10, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> mcciff2112 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why you made that video in the first place. I don't know if you were trying to be funny or something, because it sure wasn't funny to any of us. Seriously, making something like that is just wrong. It may be appropriate if you want to show it to your friends or something, but that is inappropriate and unwanted on a forum like this.
> ...



Why would you want to show it to the 5000 members of the forum?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 10, 2009)

@stefan: Requires definition.

If "with" means using a and only a penis, he's wrong.
If "with" means using a penis and other parts of the body, he's right, but tha's kind of bad, because he used a hand and a penis. Then just do OH...


----------



## [email protected]! (Jun 10, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> [email protected]! said:
> 
> 
> > i think alot of people would be curious to know if *solving a rubiks cube with a penis* is possible (it is!)
> ...



yeh i did. not allowed to post it here, watch it on youtube if you want:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OX5MvWhZGpU


----------



## [email protected]! (Jun 10, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> [email protected]! said:
> 
> 
> > mcciff2112 said:
> ...



this place has 5k members? and i dunno, i guess cube vid in cubing forum kinda clicked.

edit: btw, i DID show my friends, and lots of random people at school, all who agree it was cool


----------



## Stefan (Jun 10, 2009)

Dude. I had seen the video. If I say you didn't, then you didn't. It would've actually been better if you had really done it, then it wouldn't have been total failure.


----------



## [email protected]! (Jun 10, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> @stefan: Requires definition.
> 
> If "with" means using a and only a penis, he's wrong.
> If "with" means using a penis and other parts of the body, he's right, but tha's kind of bad, because he used a hand and a penis. Then just do OH...



my hand was just there to hold it. my penis did all the actual turning


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 10, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > [email protected]! said:
> ...



If that's what they told u...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm actually ashamed of being male right now... That "man part" that you're talking about is for other uses than sliding a Rubik's cube against it.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 10, 2009)

look, the video you made was totally stupid. yes you think it is pretty cool but actually you're wrong, nobody here thinks it's big (no pun intended..) or clever. you might be immature enough to think that solving cubes with your genitals is the most hilarious thing known to man, but it's really not. there are much younger members on here that don't need to be influenced by people who behave like you, and i'm sure those whose parents also visit the site to check it's appropriate would strongly disapprove of that video. it's not exactly fair for those who make this forum a great place for cubers to risk getting an angry email from a parent who is appalled by the content.

nobody is denying that you have these body parts, they just don't want to know about it. nobody is being uptight, you are just being unreasonable. the more fuss you make the more likely you are to get removed from this forum so i suggest just either apologising and contributing in a positive way or fading off into oblivion like your threads will if you continue to post stupid videos.


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 10, 2009)

You have so many bodyparts - why your penis?


----------



## [email protected]! (Jun 10, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I'm actually ashamed of being male right now... That "man part" that you're talking about is for other uses than sliding a Rubik's cube against it.



where does it say not to use it to solve cubes?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 10, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> my hand was just there to hold it. my penis did all the actual turning


No, it was the other way around. Please stop to fail.


----------



## [email protected]! (Jun 10, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> You have so many bodyparts - why your penis?



actually, ive used nearly every part of my body at one time or another for cubing. after awhile, penis kinda hit me (that sounds wrong)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 10, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > I'm actually ashamed of being male right now... That "man part" that you're talking about is for other uses than sliding a Rubik's cube against it.
> ...



if you actually need clarification for that then you are evidently stupider than i previously had assumed. 

i also flagged your youtube by the way. i think it a kid looking for a rubik's cube video does not need to stumble across that.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 10, 2009)

I remember back when I was 10 and this would have been funny.


----------



## Dene (Jun 10, 2009)

Haha this thread is hilarious. I love this sort of entertainment.


----------



## [email protected]! (Jun 10, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> [email protected]! said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...




if they search "rubiks cube" they will get other vids. they will only see mine if they type something like "rubiks cube + penis"


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 10, 2009)

thank you... for ruining my afternoon.


----------



## [email protected]! (Jun 10, 2009)

ok...welcome?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 10, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> I remember back when I was 10 and this would have been funny.



somebody get all the 10 year olds here... I doubt they would be entertained...

can this thread please be deleted/closed?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 10, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > [email protected]! said:
> ...



well actually no, you list your tags as:
rubiks cube speedcubing world record with p**** d*** s** s*** sub 20 10 

rubik's cube world record is frequently searched. if i stumbled across your video i wouldn't be very happy.


----------



## [email protected]! (Jun 10, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> [email protected]! said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



just did a youtube search for "rubiks cube world record speedcubing" my vid isnt on the first 10 pages


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 10, 2009)

oh no that's true. because you don't search past the first ten pages, nobody else does. if you searched for most recent, then it's the second


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 10, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > [email protected]! said:
> ...


That's beside the point. It wasn't too long since you linked the vid that your views have jumped considerably considering your current fame. Last time I've checked it was at 1 star for 6 ratings, and people are flagging you. Please, save yourself the trouble and delete such a vile video.


----------



## [email protected]! (Jun 10, 2009)

proof people think its funny, heres something i got in my inbox:

****ing lol did you have a boner in that vid? satanicKID


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 10, 2009)

Why would you put something that isn't true? It's not very correct to add tags that don't even relate. world record? sub 20? 10?
Like those people who put badmephisto for a tutorial to get more views? Not even "thanks to badmephisto (those videos are OK because he even said to post responses of improving solves).


----------



## [email protected]! (Jun 10, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> Why would you put something that isn't true? It's not very correct to add tags that don't even relate. world record? sub 20? 10?
> Like those people who put badmephisto for a tutorial to get more views? Not even "thanks to badmephisto (those videos are OK because he even said to post responses of improving solves).



world record: no one has done this, so it is a record
sub 20: i can sub 20 with hands
10:true, its irrelivant


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 10, 2009)

Tags are supposed to apply TO the video. sub 20? 
world record? If it's consistent to your sub 20 reason then it doesn't apply.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 10, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you put something that isn't true? It's not very correct to add tags that don't even relate. world record? sub 20? 10?
> ...



I can ride a bike with no handlebars (briefly ), but you don't see me putting that into my videos' tags.


----------



## Dene (Jun 10, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> proof people think its funny, heres something i got in my inbox:
> 
> ****ing lol did you have a boner in that vid? satanicKID



That's because he's gay, and was sexually turned on by your video (<-- completely inappropriate post)


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 10, 2009)

Dene said:


> [email protected]! said:
> 
> 
> > proof people think its funny, heres something i got in my inbox:
> ...



I was gonna say soemthing along the lines of that....

"6. Last but not least: Try to contibute to a nice ambiance on the forum."

That is one of the forums rules. Having people see you solve a cube with an inappropriate part of your body certainly does not comply with that.

Off topic: OMG!!!! Typo in the official rules. "contibute"


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 10, 2009)

Dene is always so nice. (I'm not being sarcastic either)


----------



## enigmahack (Jun 10, 2009)

*sigh*

I think the big thing isn't exactly that it's offensive (not to me anyway) but I can totally see how it could be. 

The problem is that you're coming into a forum of some of the worlds fastest and most respected speed cubers and disrespecting us by displaying a relatively skill-less solve *The sides of the cube could have been turned by anything, however your crotch was the object in question* and looking for attention from us about it. 

That would be akin to me going into a forum, recording myself a video of me driving a bicycle backwards with my butt (Though that actually requires additional skill) and then asking professional bike racers what they think. 

I'm not saying what you did was wrong, but I think you're failing to see the other potential perspective of the people you're trying to display it to. 

And about the fact that your friends think it's cool... Do you ever watch America's got Talent, or American Idol, America's Best Dance Crew, or So you Think you can Dance? 

You know the people that the show makes fun of? That are so rediculous that they simply HAVE to put them on the show for entertainment purposes? 

The people and family backing those individuals probably also told them that they're doing a good job and that they find it interesting too. 

It doesn't mean you should go posting it all over the internet. 

Anyway, long story short - just try and consider how other people could perceive things as being potentially offensive or disrespectful. 

And only speaking for myself, I have much better things to be doing with my genitalia than recording myself solving rubik's cubes with it


----------



## Stefan (Jun 10, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> solve a cube with an *inappropriate part of your body*


A what?

Am I seriously the only one here whose sole complaint is that he didn't live up to his claim?


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 10, 2009)

What I meant by saying that is most of us are not interested in watching his body down there for any long period of time.


----------



## Dene (Jun 10, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > solve a cube with an *inappropriate part of your body*
> ...



I agree with you, although I didn't think it needed to be explicitly stated.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 10, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> most of us are not interested in watching his body down there for any long period of time.


So don't do that?


----------



## person917 (Jun 10, 2009)

That wasn't much of a penis solve... all you did was rub the cube against your body so it would turn a layer.


----------



## enigmahack (Jun 10, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > solve a cube with an *inappropriate part of your body*
> ...



LOL

I love you Stefan, in the most... non-homosexual way possible lol


----------



## Stefan (Jun 10, 2009)

Ok, last few posts have proven me wrong, and I guess there were a few before as well. I like to exaggerate.

Seriously, I don't get the fuss. I saw the original thread and thought it'd just die away like all the other lame ones.


----------



## Dene (Jun 10, 2009)

People get offended by reference to the penis. It's just social custom. I don't understand it either.

EDIT: Actually I should be careful to assume that you don't understand it; you probably understand it a lot more than I ever could.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 10, 2009)

Man....I'm not even going to complain....


----------



## Stefan (Jun 10, 2009)

Dene said:


> Actually I should be careful to assume that you don't understand it; *you probably understand it a lot more than I ever could*.


Ah, now I'm curious. Please explain. Is it cause you're a girl?


----------



## Dene (Jun 10, 2009)

Lol I'm not sure how to respond to that >.<. I could give a serious answer like: Yes.
But then I could also say it's because I struggle to understand many things about the social world.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 10, 2009)

Dene said:


> People get offended by reference to the penis. It's just social custom. I don't understand it either.
> 
> EDIT: Actually I should be careful to assume that you don't understand it; you probably understand it a lot more than I ever could.



I'm offended that he reffers to solving it with his crotch and finds it so amusing that he posts it onto a forum with many young people who shouldn't see such a thing. I'm also annoyed at his attemps to make his video seem funny. Not to mention that his pm was supposed to be "proof." First of all, that guy seemed to be... idk... perverted? Not to mention, how do we know that your "proof" is real or not?


----------



## shelley (Jun 10, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> Not to mention, how do we know that's real or not?



What, you mean he stuffs his crotch?

I see the video has been taken down. Even YouTube thinks it's inappropriate.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 10, 2009)

Then maybe it is...

P.S. Did you all notice [email protected]! stopped posting? It seems like he understands he's wrong...


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 10, 2009)

Ok. now that it's sorted out someone close this thread.


----------



## GreenDragon (Jun 10, 2009)

Think of the children man!!! Of course it was banned! It WAS inaprotiet


----------



## Logan (Jun 10, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> Ok. now that it's sorted out someone close this thread.



or better yet. Delete it.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 10, 2009)

GreenDragon said:


> Think of the children man!!! Of course it was banned! It WAS inaprotiet


 
inaprotiet? It doesn't even sound like inappropriate.


----------



## andyt1992 (Jun 10, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > [email protected]! said:
> ...



im not tryna be nice. everyone on here is sayin its stupid and not funny and you just keep coming back with pathetic replys. Why not just accept its not good.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 10, 2009)

This thread has just provided me with soooo many lulz.


It comes down to one thing. Deny it all you want, but we are not impressed by your penis.


----------



## andyt1992 (Jun 10, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Then maybe it is...
> 
> P.S. Did you all notice [email protected]! stopped posting? It seems like he understands he's wrong...



maybe he's tryna learn to solve it with one hand instead of his crotch. thats the usual progression.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 10, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> This thread has just provided me with soooo many *lulz.*
> 
> 
> It comes down to one thing. Deny it all you want, but we are not impressed by your penis.


That made me lol... You know, in Dutch, lul means *the most discussed word on this thread*...

Now, this thread can/should/must be deleted.


----------



## Nukoca (Jun 10, 2009)

"I." have determined that this post is too short.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 10, 2009)

His video was funny. 

But this thread is hilarious.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 10, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> mcciff2112 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why you made that video in the first place. I don't know if you were trying to be funny or something, because it sure wasn't funny to any of us. Seriously, making something like that is just wrong. It may be appropriate if you want to show it to your friends or something, but that is inappropriate and unwanted on a forum like this.
> ...



Why would you want to show 3 minutes of your crotch to us?


----------



## Logan (Jun 10, 2009)

Where the heck are the moderators??? It's obvious this thread should be closed/deleted immediately.


----------



## Dene (Jun 10, 2009)

Logan said:


> Where the heck are the moderators??? It's obvious this thread should be closed/deleted immediately.



It doesn't look like it's going to happen. It might if we spam enough.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 10, 2009)

In my 5 years as a cuber, I've never been more insulted with the piece of crap you've put on the internet.

If I were to quit cubing today, I would blame it all on you Salt.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 10, 2009)

krnballerzzz said:


> In my 5 years as a cuber, I've never been more insulted with the piece of crap you've put on the internet.
> 
> If I were to quit cubing today, I would blame it all on you Salt.



Haha. Well said.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 10, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Now, this thread can/should/must be deleted.





Logan said:


> It's obvious this thread should be closed/deleted immediately.



Yeah, let's just pretend it never happened and that genitals don't even exist. They're evil and disgusting. I mean, they would be if they existed. Plus, nothing good ever comes out of talking about things.


----------



## brunson (Jun 10, 2009)

andyt1992 said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Then maybe it is...
> ...


When I solve OH my other is usually on my crotch. Is that wrong?


----------



## James Kobel (Jun 10, 2009)

Think about the children! We could harm their fragile minds by showing them things they already know about or defiinitely will know about in the future! As if solving with your hands wasn't already innapropriate enough...


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 10, 2009)

The bottom line is that most people here don't want it, Salt should have known that, common sense would tell you that a bunch of people who actually try to speedsolve wouldn't want to see it. 
Genitals are a public taboo in many places, as in they shouldn't be exposed in public. Posting a video of you using them to solve a cube (supposedly) to a public forum of people who actually solve it like it's intended to be or acceptably practiced it's too respectful. It's basically a slap in the face to many cubers.
Even beyond the whole 'disrespect' thing, c'mon, your genitals? Really?

Really?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 10, 2009)

Because it was ugly...


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 10, 2009)

I vote "I"


----------



## Stefan (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes said:


> Because it was ugly...


And you're replying to... what? That half-sentence doesn't make sense.


----------



## Ellis (Jun 10, 2009)

I dunno guys.... I think we need some more crotch solve videos. Maybe some team crotch solves?


----------



## Odin (Jun 10, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Because it was ugly...
> ...



I think he was rplying to the thread title/the original post.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 10, 2009)

Odin said:


> I think he was rplying to the thread title/the original post.



Ah, yes, the title. That makes sense. Thanks. I start forgetting the title a few pages into a thread.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 10, 2009)

Ellis said:


> I dunno guys.... I think we need some more crotch solve videos. Maybe some team crotch solves?



What about multi-crotch solves?


----------



## Dene (Jun 10, 2009)

Ellis said:


> I dunno guys.... I think we need some more crotch solve videos. Maybe some team crotch solves?



Oh man, if this was done, they actually would be using their penises to solve the cube. Now the question is: Who would actually do it? (And who would allow another person to touch their cube with their penis?) I also feel that this would discriminate against female cubers.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 10, 2009)

I love how this is actually somewhat serious.


----------



## Odin (Jun 10, 2009)

Dene said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno guys.... I think we need some more crotch solve videos. Maybe some team crotch solves?
> ...



I agree Dene. If any female cuber wants to team crotch solve, PM me


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 10, 2009)

shelley said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > Not to mention, how do we know that's real or not?
> ...



No! I mean his "proof" that somebody actually enjoyed such a video. I'll edit my post to make more sense


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 10, 2009)

Dude I saw the video and seriously it is pointless. Why not try a solve with feet


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jun 10, 2009)

Rofl...multi-BLD crotch solve would just be amazing


----------



## FaNtAsYDeAlEr (Jun 10, 2009)

If they made this an event then we would probably see some age restrictions thus not as many cubers at an event. (maybe more spectators and some news coverage though)


----------



## Dene (Jun 10, 2009)

Odin said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Ellis said:
> ...



Hang on, I didn't say anything about team crotch solving with females. All I meant was that the likes of me couldn't participate which is _sooo_ unfair.


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 10, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> hey
> 
> so i put a vid up around an hour ago.. its me solving the cube with my "man part" this sounds inapropriate but i think it was acceptable, it was in my pants the whoe time, its just pants with a little bulge. this is nothing new. everyone has seen it, everyone knows these things exist.
> 
> ...



You are not obeying 2 of these 4 rules.
1)You're insulting the male genital organ.
3)Nothing extreme... (Not a compliment in any way)

Beside all that, how in the world can you possible imagine people having fun without getting disturbed watching you solving the rubik's cube with your penis? How old are you, 12?

And, who's going to want to play with your cubes now? Nobody.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 10, 2009)

Btw, when I first saw it, I thought he'd drop a scrambled cube into his pants, wiggle a bit, and pull out a solved cube (either with slight of hand or video editing). Done right, that could've been much better.


----------



## Odin (Jun 10, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Btw, when I first saw it, I thought he'd drop a scrambled cube into his pants, wiggle a bit, and pull out a solved cube (either with slight of hand or video editing). Done right, that could've been much better.



That, handz down, would be the most epic/amazing vid i have or ever will see.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 10, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Btw, when I first saw it, I thought he'd drop a scrambled cube into his pants, wiggle a bit, and pull out a solved cube (either with slight of hand or video editing). Done right, that could've been much better.



That might be cool to see.
The current video is the same (in essence) as using your hand against a table...


----------



## James Kobel (Jun 10, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> You are not obeying 2 of these 4 rules.
> 1)You're insulting the male genital organ. *In what way?*
> 3)Nothing extreme... (Not a compliment in any way) *To me it's about as extreme as solving with your feet, but that's just me.*
> 
> ...



See bold text.


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 10, 2009)

Then here you go people:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PC3uDJG138


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 10, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > You are not obeying 2 of these 4 rules.
> ...



How would you like to see your dad solving a rubik's cube like that in front of you?

Not even dad, just some of your friends or something.

So then if I want my cubes safe, I'll just rub'em somewhere.

I was only criticizing his post and giving a reaction anyone would give. Youtube is open to all the people from around the world. That is too much exposure in a stupid way.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 10, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Then here you go people:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PC3uDJG138



Haha, nice find.


----------



## shelley (Jun 10, 2009)

James Kobel: so you wouldn't be disturbed at all if a guy (let's say one of your male friends) grabbed your head and held it so that you can't help but get a nice long close up gaze of his crotch?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 10, 2009)

well... dear me. This thread has gone pretty far. But I can't deny I got a bunch of lols from this


----------



## enigmahack (Jun 10, 2009)

Dene said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno guys.... I think we need some more crotch solve videos. Maybe some team crotch solves?
> ...



As a male, with a team crotch solve, I'd be more concerned with "crossing the streams" lol

"This ain't no fencing match!"

Any ladies up for a boob solve?


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 10, 2009)

Ellis said:


> I dunno guys.... I think we need some more crotch solve videos. Maybe some team crotch solves?



LOL. That made my day.
How was the video? I did not get to see it before it was deleted.


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 10, 2009)

Dene said:


> Haha this thread is hilarious. I love this sort of entertainment.



OMG LOL HOLY ****

I feel the need to post the list of amazing/worthless threads again!

 Why was my vid removed?

 Color Naturalism  HAHAHA

 Extended Cross Tutorial  -by the same guy hahaha

 OMG I'M SO EXCITED 

 ever been called a liar? 

 Question About Blockbuilding 

Your welcome.


----------



## James Kobel (Jun 10, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > nitrocan said:
> ...



Well if someone was doing that in front of me I would leave. You have the choice to not watch it. You have the choice to close the window or go to a different website. Unless someone is forcing you to watch it I don't see that much of a reason to complain. And it's not like he was forced to put it up on Youtube. He consented to this exposure, although I do agree it is pretty stupid, I think he has the right to do something like that if he chooses to.

As for Shelley, I would not enjoy it, but I wouldn't be disturbed. It's not like I've never seen one before, I have one. And is one stupid image going to turn me into a serial killer? No, because I don't dwell on things, and seriously, it's just a penis, it's not like having your parents brutally murdered infront of you, it's just a temporary inconvenience that you have to see it. All I am trying to say is that no sane person will become a terrorist just because they had to look at someones bulge for a few seconds.


----------



## shelley (Jun 10, 2009)

Who the hell said anything about serial killers? The point is that is not something a lot of people will want to see.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 10, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> OMG I'M SO EXCITED
> Your welcome.



The absolute funniest video I have EVER seen 
I must thank you for bringing me such fine entertainment 
"OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD!" lol
If I heard just the audio of it on that part, well... either he's being tortured or SOMETHING else


----------



## Tyson (Jun 11, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > James Kobel said:
> ...



Your intellect is simply blowing me away. Just because something is legal doesn't mean you have to ignore the simple matter of tact. What's legal and fitting for one setting may not be fitting for another.


----------



## Dene (Jun 11, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Haha this thread is hilarious. I love this sort of entertainment.
> ...



I have to be sceptical about this list. It is heavily biased towards your cubing preferences.


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey....what's biased besides the Petrus one? OOOOooooo the X cross one? Meh it doesn't matter anyway. The threads are funny! =]


----------



## James Kobel (Jun 11, 2009)

shelley said:


> Who the hell said anything about serial killers? The point is that is not something a lot of people will want to see.



I just assumed that by "disturbed" you meant something that could mess with your brain, which something so miniscule should not do. I do not oppose you taking it down, since you have power over this website I shouldn't stand in the way. I understand that things like these are considered "taboo" in society. All I am saying is that I don't think that they should be considered "taboo" seeing that everyone has one. I also think that if you consider a part of your own body to be "disturbing" or "disgusting", then you should probably see your entire body to be "disturbing" or "disgusting". I don't see much of a difference between solving with your hands or your penis, because "The end result is the same for everyone anyway: a solved cube".


----------



## shelley (Jun 11, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Who the hell said anything about serial killers? The point is that is not something a lot of people will want to see.
> ...



Why do you insist on using such a narrow definition of the word "disturbed" when you know very well what we mean? Of course we are talking about this in the context of societal taboos and what is considered appropriate, not in the context of things that might make people become serial killers.

Just because you view one part of the body as "disgusting" doesn't automatically mean you view the whole thing as "disgusting". Where did you get that logic?

If forced to choose, would you rather lick the back of a stranger's hand, or the bottom of his foot (or possibly an even less inviting part)?


----------



## [email protected]! (Jun 11, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Then maybe it is...
> 
> P.S. Did you all notice [email protected]! stopped posting? It seems like he understands he's wrong...




i went to bed. im reading thru all the new posts now


----------



## [email protected]! (Jun 11, 2009)

shelley said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



i dont think its "social taboo" anyway. like i said before, it stays in my pants the whole time. its just like looking at a pair of pants.


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm jealous that you have a penis. End of story.


----------

